# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Phim ngắn - năm sau con sẽ về

## thanhtrang

​Phim ngắn được sản xuất bởi Young Lion

Tết năm nào cũng có nên năm nay không về thì năm sau con sẽ về; công việc rất quan trọng, con không thu xếp được; hay một chuyến đi chơi với bạn dịp Tết,... Chính vì những lý do này nên nhiều người cha, người mẹ đã phải đón những cái Tết cô độc không có con cái bên cạnh. Bộ phim với tuyến nhân vật đơn giản là hai chàng thanh niên và một ông cụ nhưng qua lời kể của cụ và mạch chuyện khiến nhiều người khi coi clip lại như thấy chính mình trong đó. Phim có mảng trầm buồn nhưng đôi khi lại rộn ràng không khí Tết. Tất cả điều đó tạo ra 1 bộ phim ngắn Tết "Năm sau con sẽ về". Bộ phim với sự góp mặt của nghệ sỹ Bác Kim và Thạc sĩ tâm lý Nguyễn Hoàng Khắc Hiếu, đạo diễn trẻ Hoài Thương và ekip làm phim Young Lion hy vọng sẽ mang đến cho mọi người 1 phim ngắn ý nghĩa về Tết 2014 năm nay.

• Đạo diễn và biên kịch: Nguyễn Thị Hoài Thương
• Cố vấn nội dung: Thạc sĩ Nguyễn Hoàng Khắc Hiếu
• Quay phim: Hoài Thương, Mạnh Phạm, Thiên Khôi
• Dựng phim: Hoài Thương, Thiên Khôi
• Phụ trách sản xuất: Bùi Trung, Bảo Trinh
• Diễn viên chính: Nghệ sĩ Bác Sinh, ThS Nguyễn Hoàng Khắc Hiếu, Trọng Trí, Đại Bùi, Bảo Trinh, Bùi Trung

----------

